# disque dur esclave



## bibiche (25 Juin 2005)

Bonjour,

je voudrais récupérer le DD IDE de mon G3 pour le mettre en 2° disque dans mon G4, mais aucune indication ne figure sur ce disque pour la position du jumper (absent d'ailleurs) permettant de la connecter en esclave. Je fais ça régulièrement sur des PC (au travail) mais sur Mac, jamais.
où trouver une info là-dessus ?
le disque est un Quantum Fireball SE.
merci !


----------



## jhk (25 Juin 2005)

Avec Google, j'ai trouvé ça. Apparemment, la configuration Master/Slave se fait directement dans le connecteur.


----------



## ntx (26 Juin 2005)

Bonjour,
pour l'utilisation des jumpers sur ton disque, va faire un tour sur le site du constructeur, il doit y avoir des docs (en tout cas il y a en chez Hitachi). Ca fonctionne comme sur un PC.


----------



## bibiche (26 Juin 2005)

merci jhk,

En effet, cette page ne dit pas comment utiliser les différentes broches. J'ai mis un strap à tout hasard en CS (cable select) et ça marche. c'est l'essentiel !

merci encore.


----------

